# Any way to connect AirPods or Bluetooth Headphones to my Tivo Bolt and/or Mini



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I was just wondering if there is any way to connect my AirPods to my Bolt/Mini. I looked on here and through the settings but did not see anything on it. I live in a smaller place, so it’d be useful.

Thanks


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Like this?:

https://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-Transmitter-Receiver-wireless-Miccus/dp/B00713RSE0

-KP


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

Has anyone actually used this on a Tivo Bolt?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

omelet1978 said:


> Has anyone actually used this on a Tivo Bolt?


Since it would connect to the BOLT via a basic analog A/V cable, the same as any other audio device, I'd think the bigger question is how well it works with AirPods (pairing, reconnects, sound quality, wireless range, etc.). If looking for a BT transmitter for AirPods, your best responses may come via an Apple gear forum.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

omelet1978 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just wondering if there is any way to connect my AirPods to my Bolt/Mini. I looked on here and through the settings but did not see anything on it. I live in a smaller place, so it'd be useful.
> 
> Thanks


You may have better luck pairing them to your TVs speakers.


----------



## BeerPimp (May 12, 2010)

The issue with running bluetooth headphones is latency. I would suggest a low latency one that connects via a toslink cable like this one.
https://www.amazon.com/TaoTronics-B...luetooth+transmitter+for+tv+audio+low+latency


----------



## onephat66 (Dec 30, 2018)

Ok, is it possible to use one of these adapters to connect Bluetooth headphones to a non smart TV with the Suddenlink Tivo box? (I don't remember which Tivo box they use) I have a 55" LG flat screen that is not a smart TV. So I called LG and they stated since it is not a smart TV, although it has the correct ports, these adapters will not work. So my question is, can I use the adapters with the Tivo DVR? I called Suddenlink, they told me I had to talk to Tivo. So I called Tivo, and they didn't have a clue, and referred me back to Suddenlink. So here I sit with still no answers. Thanks for any help.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

onephat66 said:


> Ok, is it possible to use one of these adapters to connect Bluetooth headphones to a non smart TV with the Suddenlink Tivo box? (I don't remember which Tivo box they use) I have a 55" LG flat screen that is not a smart TV. So I called LG and they stated since it is not a smart TV, although it has the correct ports, these adapters will not work. So my question is, can I use the adapters with the Tivo DVR? I called Suddenlink, they told me I had to talk to Tivo. So I called Tivo, and they didn't have a clue, and referred me back to Suddenlink. So here I sit with still no answers. Thanks for any help.


I think if your TV has a 3.5mm headphone jack you could purchase a Bluetooth transmitter.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

shwru980r said:


> I think if your TV has a 3.5mm headphone jack you could purchase a Bluetooth transmitter.


Note if you do this - you may be frustrated with the slight audio delay. I went down this path using a bluetooth transmitter on the headphone jack. I ain't doin' it anymore. 

I was never able to resolve the audio delay that is a part of such a solution. For now - I simply use private listening options as available on my streamers phone apps ... or just a big, long cord ...


----------



## onephat66 (Dec 30, 2018)

Yeah I'm not going the headphone jack route. I've heard of the delay issue as well, plus I don't know if my TV even has one. I'm still waiting to hear on the Tivo question. Why can't I plug into the digital audio port or HDMI on the DVR?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

onephat66 said:


> Yeah I'm not going the headphone jack route. I've heard of the delay issue as well, plus I don't know if my TV even has one. I'm still waiting to hear on the Tivo question. Why can't I plug into the digital audio port or HDMI on the DVR?


My headphones plug into the RWY jack in my Roamio. With Sony wireless, there is a large delay. I switched to some junk brand that have almost no delay, but I still need to mute my AVR. My TV speakers are disabled. The RWY output is fixed line level and PCM only.


----------



## onephat66 (Dec 30, 2018)

What is an RWY jack? What is an AVR? I'm not a techno geek, but can muddle my way through with a little help. All I want to know is, will a Bluetooth adapter work on my Tivo, that's it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

onephat66 said:


> What is an RWY jack? What is an AVR? I'm not a techno geek, but can muddle my way through with a little help. All I want to know is, will a Bluetooth adapter work on my Tivo, that's it.


Forget my post. There are two audio output connectors on the back of your Bolt. Optical and non-optical. Someone with a Bolt may help more. I can't find the non-optical data anywhere. A Mini VOX has only optical.


----------



## onephat66 (Dec 30, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Forget my post. There are two audio output connectors on the back of your Bolt. Optical and non-optical. Someone with a Bolt may help more. I can't find the non-optical data anywhere. A Mini VOX has only optical.


I'm not sure I have the bolt......


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

onephat66 said:


> I'm not sure I have the bolt......


So first step is to determine which TiVo Suddenlink is using. What's the model number (should be on label on the back)?

Scott


----------



## nerdles1 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have bolt with a low latency transmitter hooked up and use air pods or a separate Bluetooth speaker at times. Prob with air pods is volume control I have to adjust it on my transmitter only no way to do it by touching the air pods. I have a tiny delay barely noticeable on both the air pods and speaker. Some televisions have a delay setting that can be adjusted to help. I normally use one air pod so I can hear without blasting the volume on the tv and bothering my wife. It’s hell getting old.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monique Brockley-Drinkman (May 6, 2020)

omelet1978 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just wondering if there is any way to connect my AirPods to my Bolt/Mini. I looked on here and through the settings but did not see anything on it. I live in a smaller place, so it'd be useful.
> 
> Thanks


I am using a Gold Armour bluetooth transmitter and Mpow Flame bluetooth headphones on an older Toshiba TV.


----------

